# UAE Dubai United Arab Emirates



## Babson99 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm moving in Dubai in Nov. or Dec. 2004.  Anyone playing D+D 3E in the UAE?  It's hard enough moving away from my gaming group of 4 years; I can't bear the thought of going cold turkey.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey, apropos of nothing, I graduated from Babson in '88.


----------

